# this is a survey



## just a normal guy

How would you translate " this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.


good day.


----------



## Crescent

just a normal guy said:


> How would you translate " this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.
> 
> 
> good day.



Hello there!  I would say:_ Это - анкета по поводу еврейского_.
Or do you mean it in the sense that this survey is in the hebrew language?
In which case it would be more appropriate to say: _Это анкета по -еврейски. _
What do the others think?


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> I would say:_ Это - анкета по поводу еврейского_.


I'd never understand this sentence....


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> I'd never understand this sentence....



В таком случае, предложите свой вариант.


----------



## just a normal guy

well, what is your final answer?

is _Это анкета по -еврейски _good?

and if it is, could you please write me in latin letters how to read it?

I thank you all. it's very important.


----------



## Q-cumber

just a normal guy said:


> well, what is your final answer?
> 
> is _Это анкета по-еврейски _good?
> 
> and if it is, could you please write me in latin letters how to read it?
> 
> I thank you all. it's very important.


"По-еврейски" doesn't sound well in the context. 

I'd suggest: _Это опрос на иврите._ "*E*to opr*o*s na ivr*i*te".


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> В таком случае, предложите свой вариант.


Я не могу предложить свой вариант, хотя бы потому что не понимаю английский вариант без контекста. Контекст всегда играет огромную роль.
Но вариант_ "Это - анкета по поводу еврейского"_ звучит для меня как бессмыслица. Для меня это просто какая-то непонятная фраза.


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> "По-еврейски" doesn't sound well in the context.
> 
> I'd suggest: _Это опрос на иврите._ "*E*to opr*o*s na ivr*i*te".



Mhhh, yes I do agree with Q-cumber there! Somehow ''иврите'' does sound better. I have to admit though, that it just wasn't what came into my head when I translated the phrase.


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Я не могу предложить свой вариант, хотя бы потому что не понимаю английский вариант без контекста. Контекст всегда играет огромную роль.
> Но вариант_ "Это - анкета по поводу еврейского"_ звучит для меня как бессмыслица. Для меня это просто какая-то непонятная фраза.



Неужеле всё так плохо?.. Ну, если честно, то я тоже заметила некоторую двухмысленность в этом предложение, и следственно предложила два варианта. 
*по поводу еврейского* - может быть так конечно и не говорят, но я имела ввиду - по поводу Еврейского языка. То есть, это может быть анкета, в которой спрашивается - сколько лет вы изучаете еврейский? (например)

Вот так вот.


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Неужели всё так плохо?.. Ну, если честно, то я тоже заметила некоторую двухмысленность в этом предложении, и следовательно(?) предложила два варианта.
> *по поводу еврейского* - может быть, так конечно и не говорят, но я имела в _ виду - по поводу еврейского языка. То есть, это может быть анкета, в которой спрашивается - сколько лет вы изучаете еврейский? (например)
> 
> Вот так вот.


Все равно сложно представить анкету, состоящую из одного-единственного вопроса (ну или трех), и вообще анкету "_по поводу_ какого-то языка". Скорее уж "тест" или что-то в этом роде.
Crescent, ничего личного, но могу только повторить, что для меня этот вариант звучит совершенно не по-русски.


----------



## Crescent

Ptak said:


> Все равно сложно представить анкету, состоящую из одного-единственного вопроса (ну или трех), и вообще анкету "_по поводу_ какого-то языка". Скорее уж "тест" или что-то в этом роде.
> Crescent, ничего личного, но могу только повторить, что для меня этот вариант звучит совершенно не по-русски.



Спасибо за исправления, Ptak!  Но, честное слово, я даже в Microsoft Word проверила, перед тем как отсылать пост.

Хорошо, хорошо! Я поняла - ничего личного, конечно.  Если Вам не нравится этот вариант - я Вам доверяю. Это наверняка означает, что по-русски просто так не говорят, и я просто уже отвыкла немножечко от родной речи.. 
Вот и всё.


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> Неужеле всё так плохо?.. Ну, если честно, то я тоже заметила некоторую двухмысленность в этом предложение, и следственно предложила два варианта.
> *по поводу еврейского* - может быть так конечно и не говорят, но я имела ввиду - по поводу еврейского языка. То есть, это может быть анкета, в которой спрашивается - сколько лет вы изучаете еврейский? (например)
> 
> Вот так вот.



Привет, *Crescent*!

Дело в том, что существует два еврейских языка - идиш (Yiddish) и иврит (Hebrew). Поэтому по-русски обычно не говорят "по-еврейски" или "на еврейском языке", а указывают конкретный язык.  

PS Все названия языков по-русски принято писать "с маленькой буквы"...
PS На Microsoft Word в вопросах русской грамматики вообще полагаться нельзя.   Если у меня бывают какие-то сомнения, я, обычно, обращаюсь к gramota.ru


----------



## Blacklack

Q-cumber said:


> Дело в том, что существует два еврейских языка - идиш (Yiddish) и иврит (Hebrew). Поэтому по-русски обычно не говорят "по-еврейски" или "на еврейском языке", а указывают конкретный язык.


Прошу простить, у евреев существует не два, а десятки языков (интересующимся советую поискать в англоязычной Википедии). На территории европейской части б. СССР евреи говорили на идиш (и сейчас еще некоторые говорят), поэтому идиш у нас более известен, чем все остальные.
Что касается Hebrew, по-русски его называют либо древнееврейский язык (сейчас уже редко), либо иврит. А "по-еврейски" вообще не может значить "на каком-то из еврейских языков".


----------



## Q-cumber

Blacklack said:


> Прошу простить, у евреев существует не два, а десятки языков (интересующимся советую поискать в англоязычной Википедии). На территории европейской части б. СССР евреи говорили на идиш (и сейчас еще некоторые говорят), поэтому идиш у нас более известен, чем все остальные.



Согласен, но это уже частности. Когда *по-русски* говорят об еврейском языке, обычно подразумевают иврит или идиш.



> Что касается Hebrew, по-русски его называют либо древнееврейский язык (сейчас уже редко), либо иврит. А "по-еврейски" вообще не может значить "на каком-то из еврейских языков".


Осмелюсь утверждать, что "древнееврейским языком"  иврит по-русски никто не называет (особенно учитывая, что он является современным государственным языком Израиля). 
Я не совсем понял,  Вы имели в виду "не может значить" или "*может* значить" ("на каком-то из еврейских языков")?


----------



## papillon

just a normal guy said:


> How would you translate " this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.


For the sake of the thread starter: I agree with Q-cumber's translation


> _Это опрос на иврите._ "*E*to opr*o*s na ivr*i*te"



@*JNG* - the rest of the discussion in this thread seems to be around the exact meaning of your phrase. You could help matters by providing the context where you would use this sentence.


----------



## Blacklack

Q-cumber said:


> Согласен, но это уже частности. Когда *по-русски* говорят об еврейском языке, обычно подразумевают иврит или идиш.


Зависит от тех, кто говорит. Что касается "частностей", есть люди, для которых существование определенных стран, например Венгрии, — тоже частности. Но нам на это нечего смотреть.



Q-cumber said:


> Осмелюсь утверждать, что "древнееврейским языком" иврит по-русски никто не называет (особенно учитывая, что он является современным государственным языком Израиля).


Сейчас, может быть, и нет, раньше называли. Я встречал такое употребление в литературе, касающейся проблемы выезда евреев из СССР в 70-х гг.



Q-cumber said:


> Я не совсем понял,  Вы имели в виду "не может значить" или "*может* значить" ("на каком-то из еврейских языков")?


Хм, вот что значит жить в Харькове и говорить на диалекте. Я думал, что словосочетание "вообще не может" передает исключительно отрицание и ничто иное. Очевидно ошибался. Тогда перефразирую:
_Выражение "по-еврейски" ни в коем случае не может означать "на каком-либо из употребляемых евреями языков"._


----------



## Q-cumber

Blacklack said:


> Зависит от тех, кто говорит. Что касается "частностей", есть люди, для которых существование определенных стран, например Венгрии, — тоже частности. Но нам на это нечего смотреть.



Совершенно неуместная аналогия, по-моему. Ещё раз: в современном русском общеупотребительном языке  под еврейскими языками подразумеваются иврит и идиш.  



> *по-еврейски*
> нареч.
> 1) Как свойственно евреям, как характерно для них.
> 2) *На одном из двух еврейских языков.* _Russian Explanatory Dictionary by Efremova_






> Сейчас, может быть, и нет, раньше называли. Я встречал такое употребление в литературе, касающейся проблемы выезда евреев из СССР в 70-х гг.


Называть иврит "древнееврейским языком" просто-напросто некорректно. Древнееврейский язык (язык Ханаана, древняя форма иврита и пр.) хоть и лёг в основу современного иврита, но ставить между ними знак равенства нельзя. 



> Хм, вот что значит жить в Харькове и говорить на диалекте. Я думал, что словосочетание "вообще не может" передает исключительно отрицание и ничто иное. Очевидно ошибался. Тогда перефразирую:
> _Выражение "по-еврейски" ни в коем случае не может означать "на каком-либо из употребляемых евреями языков"._


Всем нам свойственно ошибаться...поэтому я предположил, что Вы могли написать "не" по ошибке. Как бы то ни было, я не согласен с Вашим утвеждением.  Выражение "по-еврейски" *может* означать на каком-либо из употребляемых евреями языков. См. цитату из словаря выше. Тем не менее, как я уже писал, это выражение звучит по-русски довольно неопределённо, поэтому лучше указывать конкретный язык.


----------



## Blacklack

Никак не могу с Вами согласиться.



Q-cumber said:


> Ещё раз: в современном русском общеупотребительном языке под еврейскими языками подразумеваются иврит и идиш.


Я не знаю, что такое "современный общеупотребительный язык" (это не тот ли, в котором широко употребляется словосочетание "по ходу"?), а носителям русского литературного языка неплохо бы знать, что на территории бывшего СССР живут евреи, говорящие и на других языках — диалектах таджикского, татского, грузинского и т.д. (Надеюсь, происхождение идиш как диалекта немецкого Вам известно.)



Q-cumber said:


> Называть иврит "древнееврейским языком" просто-напросто некорректно. Древнееврейский язык (язык Ханаана, древняя форма иврита и пр.) хоть и лёг в основу современного иврита, но ставить между ними знак равенства нельзя.


Хананеи говорили не на иврите. В той же степени, в какой нельзя ставить знак равенства между латынью Цезаря и латынью, на которой производится радиовещание в Финляндии. Да, появились слова "холодильник", "магнитофон" и подобные им, но язык остался тем же. Поэтому называть иврит "древнееврейским" так же некорректно, как называть Кот-д'Ивуар Берегом Слоновой Кости.



Q-cumber said:


> Выражение "по-еврейски" *может* означать на каком-либо из употребляемых евреями языков. См. цитату из словаря выше.


С мнением Ефремовой я могу согласиться только в том случае, если "по-еврейски" будет помечено _разг._, то есть, поставлено в один ряд с выражениями вроде "по-хохляцки" или "по-грамотному".


----------



## Maroseika

Поскольку в оригинале было именно Hebrew, то и имеется в виду, видимо, именно иврит.
"Это обзор на иврите", например.

Что касается "еврейского языка", то в своем определении Ефремова не одинока. Так же считает и БСЭ, полагая при этом иврит и древне-еврейский - двумя формами одного языка. 
И только БиЕ под еврейским языком разумели исключительно древне-еврейский.

Всё-таки, положа руку на сердце, следует признать, что современный носитель русского языка, не обремененный лингвистическими познаниями, под "еврейским языком" в первую очередь подразумевает язык современного Израиля, в сильно вторую - идиш, и - все.


----------



## Blacklack

Maroseika said:


> Всё-таки, положа руку на сердце, следует признать, что современный носитель русского языка, не обремененный лингвистическими познаниями, под "еврейским языком" в первую очередь подразумевает язык современного Израиля, в сильно вторую - идиш, и - все.


Да, Вы правы, конечно. Но следует учесть, что обсуждение началось с того, что не-носитель спросил


> How would you translate "this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.


Если бы он спросил, как надо произносить слово "что", мне кажется, мы должны были привести литературный вариант "што", а не перечислять все имеющиеся (што, что, чё (чо?), шо, шё).


----------



## papillon

Maroseika said:


> Всё-таки, положа руку на сердце, следует признать, что современный носитель русского языка, не обремененный лингвистическими познаниями, под "еврейским языком" в первую очередь подразумевает язык современного Израиля, в сильно вторую - идиш, и - все.


По-моему, не знакомому с лингвистичсескими тонкостями носителю вовсе невдомёк, что существует несколько "еврейских" языков. Следуя формуле "один народ - один язык", под еврейским подразумеваются тот самый единственный язык на котором должны говорить евреи во всём мире.

Что же касается наречия по-еврейски (о языке), то, с моей точки зрения, словари в этом случае не отражают положение дел в современном русском языке.


> По-еврейски: на одном из двух еврейских языков.


Даже не отвлекаясь на такую мелкую деталь, как наличие более чем двух языков, по-еврейски (о языке, опять же) звучит всё более и более устарелым и неадекватным. Наверное ситуация начала медленно изменяться примерно 30-40 лет назад, когда из-за положения на Ближнем Востоке и массовой иммиграции, слова идиш и иврит стали всё чаще появляться в средствах массовой информации. Если речь идёт о тексте, описывающем современную реальность, то, за малыми исключения, воспринимаю _говорить по-еврейски_ так-же как _говорить по-мексикански_ или _говорить по-африкански_.

Всё сказанное выше является всего-лишь личным мнением отдельно взятого носителя языка.


----------



## Maroseika

Blacklack said:


> Да, Вы правы, конечно. Но следует учесть, что обсуждение началось с того, что не-носитель спросил
> Quote:
> How would you translate "this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.


Здесь я присоединяюсь к тем, кто считает, что правильный перевод - "на иврите".


----------



## Maroseika

papillon said:


> По-моему, не знакомому с лингвистичсескими тонкостями носителю вовсе невдомёк, что существует несколько "еврейских" языков. Следуя формуле "один народ - один язык", под еврейским подразумеваются тот самый единственный язык на котором должны говорить евреи во всём мире.


Именно это я и имел в виду: большинство носителей РЯ под еврейским языком подразумевают иврит. Следовательно, перевод "Это обзор на еврейском языке" будет правильно понят большинством носителей РЯ.
Хотя мне больше нравится - "на иврите".
Здесь, как мне кажется, отразилось двойственное отношение РЯ к евреям и их языку.
Иврит: его носитель - народ, живущий в Израиле, для РЯ представляется столь же чуждым и далеким, как и те, что говорят на урду, суахили, кечуа и прочих языках, чьи названия не "русифицированы" русскими флексиями. 
Еврейский язык: носители его живут в русской среде, значит, казалось бы, это может быть только идиш. Однако, мне кажется совершенно очевидным, что под ним в РЯ (т.е. большинством носителей РЯ) все равно подраузмевается тот же иврит.

Кстати, постепенное вытеснение "ивритом" прежнего наименования может, помимо прочего, объясняться стремлением избежать ненужной отрицательной коннотации наречия "по-еврейски".


----------



## Q-cumber

Blacklack said:


> Да, Вы правы, конечно. Но следует учесть, что обсуждение началось с того, что не-носитель спросил
> 
> Если бы он спросил, как надо произносить слово "что", мне кажется, мы должны были привести литературный вариант "што", а не перечислять все имеющиеся (што, что, чё (чо?), шо, шё).



   Так я и предложил вариант:   "Это опрос на иврите"... и высказал мнение, что наречие "по-еврейски" не совсем удачно переводит оргинал...что называется, "не звучит" по-русски.  Хотя я и утверждал выше, что "по-еврейски" _может _ означать "на одном из еврейских языков", всё-таки выражение в первую очередь воспринимается в значении "по обычаю евреев, как свойственно евреям" и т.д.. 
   "...на еврейском языке" - более понятный вариант, но "на иврите" всё-таки гораздо предпочтительнее. 
PS А перечислять все имеющиеся "што", это уже Вы начали...шучу.


----------



## palomnik

just a normal guy said:


> How would you translate " this is a survey in Hebrew" to Russian.
> 
> 
> good day.


 
Возврщаясь к началу, normal guy спросил нам как перевести “this is a survey in Hebrew” на русский.  Английская фраза “a survey in Hebrew” только может значить “опрос, написан (или напечатан) на иврите”; “опрос по поводу иврита” значит “a survey regarding Hebrew.”

Значение _еврейского языка_ на русском очевидно довольно неясно, но слово Hebrew на английском только относится или к языку Израиля, или к древним Евреям.


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Возвращаясь к началу, normal guy спросил нас, как перевести “this is a survey in Hebrew” на русский. Английская фраза “a survey in Hebrew” только может значить только “опрос, написанный (или напечатанный) на иврите”; “опрос по поводу иврита” значит “a survey regarding Hebrew.”
> 
> Значение _еврейского языка_ на русском, очевидно, довольно неясно, но слово Hebrew на английском только относится только к языку Израиля или к древним евреям.


Palomnik, *только* looks much better just before the verb to which it refers. 
Besides, означать is more appropriate here than значить.


----------



## palomnik

Maroseika said:


> Palomnik, *только* looks much better just before the verb to which it refers.
> Besides, означать is more appropriate here than значить.


 
Thanks, Maro.


----------



## just a normal guy

I think talking in English might have helped me. I don't speak Russian, as you prbably guesed.

Well, I'll give you a short background about the sentence I asked you to translate.

Nowadays I work in a company which specializes in doing survey to the population that talks hebrew. many russian-speakers, who answer our call phone don't really get the reason for which we called them. I usually try to understand them but in most of the time it doesn't work.

that's way I asked your kind help trying me to 'develop' this sentence.

I hope that cleared up some of the disinformation.


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi *just a normal guy*,

If I were in your shoes, I would say:  *Мы проводим опрос на иврите. Вы говорите на иврите? * Mee prov*o*deem opr*o*s na ivr*ee*te. Vee gavor*ee*te na ivr*ee*te? <We are conducting a survey in Hebrew. Do you speak Hebrew?>

PS If you provide your email address, one of us would record the sample phrases for you.


----------

